# Mexican Hand Gestures



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

This is kind of a touchy subject. Most nationalities have distinct hand gestures for from "come here" to "bug off". Mexico, also, has its own.
I just came across:
A Lesson in Mexican Gestures | Gadling.com
which forever swore me off forming on O sign with my thumb and forefinger to signify ok. 
Any more insights?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

oK............


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

dongringo said:


> This is kind of a touchy subject. Most nationalities have distinct hand gestures for from "come here" to "bug off". Mexico, also, has its own.
> I just came across:
> A Lesson in Mexican Gestures | Gadling.com
> which forever swore me off forming on O sign with my thumb and forefinger to signify ok.
> Any more insights?


Thanks for the link - there is a discussion on hand gestures in the thread "How I Spent Semana Santa by..." _well modesty prevents me_. I love learning new cultures!


----------



## Hobo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is actually very useful......as a frequent traveler, I often 'speak' with my hands and do not like offending anyone......good stuff....thank you !


----------



## c.guthrie (Apr 23, 2012)

In most cases (especially Muslim) never show the bottom of your feet to your guest or hust or in public. The very American gesture of leaning back and putting one's feet up his a gesture of great disrespect in most Muslim and African cultures. In Vietnamese Culture to term someone 'my lai' is to tell them they are the 'dirt beneath your feet'. Pointing one's finger at someone is a dangerous gesture in many cultures, as well.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

I have seen a couple of others . 

Share or give us a piece: Mochate = A chopping motion on the forearm .

Queer or clownish = Payaso or jotito = A twist of the index finger on the side of the chin .

The height of an animal = Hold out an open hand with thumb pointing up

The height of a person = Closed fist with index finger pointing up


----------

